# Inter-city Trains



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be in Greece in early October. I was hoping to take a train from Athens to Kalambaka then onto Thessaloniki, Drama and Istanbul. Are the trains operating or will I be disappointed?


----------



## corfiot (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Sagapo

I was in Istanbul in Jan and the trains were reported not to be running. I then heard that they were running after I had flown to Athens! Grrr! Check the website seat61 dot com regularly but here's the current website info: 


TRAIN CANCELLED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE* AS FROM 13 FEBRUARY 2011
Greece is in a dire economic state, and massive rail cuts are being implemented.* All international trains between Greece and the rest of Europe (including the Thessaloniki-Istanbul train) are cancelled until further notice from February 2011.* Greece is now cut off from the rest of Europe!

You can find the info here: seat61 (dot) com/Turkey2
I think I would try to call the actual station too, you never know! Good luck.

Sorry for the unusual web addresses, this site will not allow me to post url's until I'm a more 'posted' member! Honestly!

Hope this helps.


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi Corfi

Seat61 is great. I've bookmarked the site. It's so difficult finding current information. Now, my plan is to rent a car in Thessaloniki, go to Kavala and Drama for a few days, return the car to Thess and fly to Istanbul.
How is life living on Kerkyra in these trying economic times for Greece? 
Thanks again. Bruce (sagapo)


----------



## corfiot (Jul 10, 2011)

A road trip... Sounds great!

Life in Corfu as everywhere is changing, though I am more in UK currently. Still a wonderful place. Enjoy your trip.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## corfiot (Jul 10, 2011)

By the way Bruce, if you visit Istanbul, try to have time to visit the Princess Islands, they're amazing.

Regards, Darren

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sagapo (Dec 9, 2008)

*Princess Islands*

Darren

After some investigating, The Princess Islands seem fascinating. I hadn't heard of them before. Now they are on my itinerary. Thanks.


----------

